# Melbourne



## beanie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guys,
So I don't know where to post this but I was actually thinking of creating a whole separate webpage for SA in Melbourne :idea . I was even thinking... (and this is maybe a long shot) ... of holding meet ups. I'm actually pretty good now days, but need more 'practise' and have always found this easier around people who understand. And who better to understand than other SA-ers?   
Are there enough people on here from Melbourne to make it worthwhile..??
xxx


----------

